# ***OFFICIAL*** Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Jason Brilz Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Antonio Rogerio "Minotoro" Nogueira facing Jason "The Hitman" Brilz in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just can't get interested in this fight. I love watching little Nog fight, but I am still disappointed that Forrest dropped out.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

This Brilz guy stands no chance, he just wants to pick up an easy paycheck.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

This will be the most one sided fight on the card.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Kudos to Brilz for taking the fight. If he wins, it's a miraculous upset, and if he loses, he gets paid anyway. Maybe he'll gain a few sponsors in the process if he puts up a decent fight.
I don't know enough about him to comment further, as his 18-2-1 record is comprised of a lot of smaller promotional wins. He has beaten Eric Schafer who isn't too bad (despite losing all his fights against any name opponents unless you consider Houston Alexander a 'name').

We'll see. I can see a Nog massacre, but hope it's competitive.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

um......nog tools?


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Round 1 by t/ko for Nog simple.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

damnit Forrest.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see Nog fighting again. So dissapointed it's not against Forrest. Either way, Nog victory!


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

hkado said:


> This will be the most one sided fight on the card.


Probably, but gotta respect the guy for stepping in, I doubt he was the first guy they asked, he has everything to gain.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

punchbag said:


> Probably, but gotta respect the guy for stepping in, I doubt he was the first guy they asked, he has everything to gain.


Exactly. He has absolutely nothing to lose here as he is hugely the underdog, he appears to be outclassed in every aspect of the fight. If he wins, he shocks everyone and get a huge boost in his career. Win or lose, he is going ot get some great experience either way. He literally has nothing to lose, and everything to gain.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll go Lil Nog TKO Round one. Like others have said it's a real shame that Forrest pulled out.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Brilz is a good wrestler,so he might be able to hold diet Nog down for 3 rounds for a UD?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

pipe said:


> Brilz is a good wrestler,so he might be able to hold diet Nog down for 3 rounds for a UD?


It is his best shot but I would be surprised if he could control Nog for 3 rounds.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

pipe said:


> Brilz is a good wrestler,so he might be able to hold diet Nog down for 3 rounds for a UD?


Not exactly, Brilz does good work in the clinch and has decent top control, but nowhere near enough to deal with Nog's guard. Nog is impeccable at controlling range(watch fight with Shogun) and Brilz probably won't make it past the 2nd.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

It's too bad that Griffin droped out. But if Brils wins, mabey we could see another top contender?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know I can't think of a good folk style wrestler that Little Nog has fought. I never thought of that and it does make the fight slightly more interesting. That said Little Nog is gonna be hard to hold down and he has nasty hands.

Little Nog should take is but Brilz does have nothing to lose so he may go all in shoot and let loose.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> This Brilz guy stands no chance, he just wants to pick up an easy paycheck.


believe me, against nog, they paycheck will be anything but easy.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

dlxrevolution said:


> It's too bad that Griffin droped out. But if Brils wins, mabey we could see another top contender?


Thats not going to happen. 7-1 favourites don't lose.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

explain penn/edgar then....


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> believe me, against nog, they paycheck will be anything but easy.


His paycheck will be spent on his medical bill


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Brilz does not have that much to gain from the casual fan for winning this. Its a high risk fight for him to say he just wants an easy paycheck is very disrespectful to a guy who showed huge balls in taking this fight.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Brilz doing unexpectedly well.
It's 6AM here in Latvia and the sun has come up already. No sights of sleepiness for me, though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, Brilz took that round.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

hmmmmm tough round to call.... brilz could take it just by surviving


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Brilz is doing surprisingly good.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy shit this fight is so much better than i predicted


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow win or lose Brilz has opened a lot of eyes. he looks phenomenal. how did this guy lose to Elliot Marshall.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought it was going to be over right there.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Brilz is doing bloody good. Who the piss is this guy... OH MY JESUS ON A CRACKER


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Brilz is beating the tar out of little nog!!!! WAR BRILZ!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

geez what's going on tonite


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

where did brilz get his bjj black belt from.... damn!!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Brilz is beating the tar out of little nog!!!! WAR BRILZ!!


seriously win or lose i'm a fan now


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant see Lil Nog winning this at all


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG this is the craziest shit ever. He is whooping that ass. All he needs to due is survive this round and he takes it.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG he rocked nog.....


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

The Jason Brilz bandwagon is now under construction!:thumb02:


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

not the same dude that beat Cane


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Nog, Keep those hands up!!!!!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, funny how overrated lil Nog was going into this fight. Some eyes being opened now.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This is fukking crazy! Brilz is fighting fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

christ brilz is winning this fight... I would have never...

I'll remember the name win or lose..


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i see two rounds for brilz..... what is this UFC 114: Bizarro World?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Lil Nog's gonna end up knockin him out. Brillz looks tired. At least I hope


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

what the hell my feed froze and I am watchig PPV


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> what the hell my feed froze and I am watchig PPV


just for a second


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Jesus, what is this!? Underdog weekend!? For F*CKS SAKE!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Brilz is my new prospect in the making I don't know were this guy came from but OMG that was awesome.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

This is insane.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Brilz better get the win. 29-28. Brilz


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

judges was good all night , hope they don't screw this 1 though .


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

looks like another terrible v-bookie card for me!

Good fight from Brilz there, some of the reversals on the ground by both guys were amazing.

EDIT:

WTF?!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Robbed!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What a joke, Nog did not win that fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn only Cecil Peoples will have Lil Nog winning this. 


My stream must have a severe lag- Nog won!?!?!?! wow :thumbsupdown:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

OMG............... How did he win that??????????


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Robbed*


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Who paid off the judges? That is just awful.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

HhhWhat?


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> what the hell my feed froze and I am watchig PPV


is yours sportspenet, that is mine and it is REALLLY laggy.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

Horrible decision!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BS decision...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

unfortunately for me, the frozen feed applies to me too.  fat boy lost.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Hate to see that.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

screw job of the year right there!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I could see Nog winning the 1st and 3rd, Brilz won that IMO though.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

bah my stream went out just before they announced the winner.

but i hate... hate hate to say it brilz easily takes this fight. i cant believe this guy, out of no where on short notices just beats lil nog down. this card is nuts


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow- I guess I shouldn't be surprised but absolutely horrible MMA judging strikes again. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

people bitch about the wrestling and humping a guy for the win. yet, when the guy doing the humping doesn't get the win they still boo.... wtf


i saw brilz(sp?) grabbing nogs legs and not wanting to engage after thinking he had it in the bag. 

still, i thought brilz(sp?) had the win. but dont bitch when the guy doing the hump doesn't get the win now. you cant have it both ways


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

ehh

they gave it to little nog?!?!? lol seriously?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

boobs


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

I think Brilz won that fight too, but it wasn't a jaw dropping result.


----------



## nickt12 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thought Brilz won too, but either way he comes out of it with a lot of credit....and hopefully a new contract.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TLC said:


> I could see Nog winning the 1st and 3rd, Brilz won that IMO though.


How do you give Nog the 1st? He ate nasty BnP and spent the majority of the round trying to sprawl back to his feet. 

I cannot see an arguement for the first two rounds going to Nog. I could possibly see giving Nog a 10-8 in the 3rd but even then its a draw. If Brilz had a full camp he wouldn't have gassed so bad and likely would have won all 3 rounds.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Brilz got screwed, good job paving the way for another overated Nogueria brother.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Another candidate for a re-watch.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> How do you give Nog the 1st? He ate nasty BnP and spent the majority of the round trying to sprawl back to his feet.
> 
> I cannot see an arguement for the first two rounds going to Nog. I could possibly see giving Nog a 10-8 in the 3rd but even then its a draw. If Brilz had a full camp he wouldn't have gassed so bad and likely would have won all 3 rounds.


Possibly due to the aggressiveness from Nog...I don't think Brilz was really doing anything until Nog initiated.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Brilz should have gotten that decision, but he should have a bunch of confidence now after that performance.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Freiermuth said:


> Possibly due to the aggressiveness from Nog...I don't think Brilz was really doing anything until Nog initiated.


I'm going with they gave it to him because of his last name and hes more marketable


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Round 1 - Brilz 10-9
Round 2 - Brilz 10-9
Round 3 - Lil Nog 10-9 (can MAYBE make a case for 10-8, but at one glance I still see 10-9)

Brilz got f*cked over imo...you cant honestly say that Lil Nog took 2 rounds.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

bmo37 said:


> I'm going with they gave it to him because of his last name and hes more marketable


Worked for PRIDE!


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Wait, i just rewatched the fight on mute and lil Nog clearly won the fight.

JK, In all honesty you cant make a strong case for Lil Nog in that fight. Brilz did much more damager in the guard in R1 and had a sick guillotine and tagged Lil Nog really good in R2. 

R3 was Nogs but in the same way Brilz took 1 and 2. Terrible decision but guess thats something I have gotten use to


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

Another bad decision. brilz deserved tat man.. I was totally surprised how well he did..


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Round 1 - Brilz 10-9
> Round 2 - Brilz 10-9
> Round 3 - Lil Nog 10-9 (can MAYBE make a case for 10-8, but at one glance I still see 10-9)
> 
> Brilz got f*cked over imo...you cant honestly say that Lil Nog took 2 rounds.


I agree. Horrible decision. Horrible.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

"Brilz" is the 5th most used phrase in twitter right now.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

It's not that bad of a decision. It could have been unanimous.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Just another reason to put your opponent to sleep. This crap happens way too much,


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Dan0 said:


> "Brilz" is the 5th most used phrase in twitter right now.


Dude, you just got Brilzed!


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

nog won the fight, a very close decision, but he walked away with win. Next time brilz should try doing something with a takedown instead of getting swept. Nog should've stopped going for the ko early and do more on the ground. Brilz with no damage in the first relied completely on position to win the first round and just wanted to survive in the third, where he shouldve tried to win. Nog won, move on


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Freiermuth said:


> Dude, you just got Brilzed!


I hope you didn't copyright that cause I am jacking it for use on upsets from now on. I am also going to use the term Russowed for comebacks.



usernamewoman said:


> nog won the fight, a very close decision, but he walked away with win. Next time brilz should try doing something with a takedown instead of getting swept. Nog should've stopped going for the ko early and do more on the ground. Brilz with no damage in the first relied completely on position to win the first round and just wanted to survive in the third, where he shouldve tried to win. Nog won, move on


Brilz was maintaing control while Nog was just trying unsucessfully to sweep. How is Nog doing anything more?


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I hope you didn't copyright that cause I am jacking it for use on upsets from now on. I am also going to use the term Russowed for comebacks.


No haha, I think we will all remember both of those fights for a while though.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Xerxes said:


> *Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Antonio Rogerio "Minotoro" Nogueira facing Jason "The Hitman" Brilz in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


I love lil nog, but Brillz just got robbed, at least Dick Turpin had the decency to wear a mask,lol How did the decision not go his way?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Makes you wonder how Forrest would've done now.


----------



## GSP15 (Jul 30, 2009)

Brilz got robbed...


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Brilz won 29-28 in my opinion. Close fight but he won the first and second. Credit to Brilz, that performance will do wonders for him.

Looking at Nogueira's performance, I know doubt that he could even beat Jones and Bader. They are great wrestlers with better striking than Brilz.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

The 10 point must system at it's finest. Diet Nog barely won rounds one and two, and Brilz got close to scoring a 10-8 in the second round. Still, that was a great preformance by Brilz, and Rogan was right, he lost nothing in that fight.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

that was one of the most entertaining fights I've ever seen to be honest. I loved seeing the huge smile on Brilz' face after every round. He was fighting the best fight of his career at the perfect time and loving every minute of it. That was spectacular.

I think Brilz probably should have won, but it's a split decision, what can you do. With a fight that close, it's hard to say anyone was "robbed".


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

I was going for lil nog in this fight, but i had brilz winning all 3 rounds but what bothers me the most is the crowd. Worst crowd i've seen this year. I understand people not agreeing with the fight but booing the hell outta lil nog as if he had something to do with it is downright disrespectful considering him putting it all out on the line for their entertainment.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was a night of surprises...think the fight turned out much more differently than what we all expected!

Not taking anything away from Brilz cuz he fought a great match, but too many wrestlers these days rely on the same tactic. 

TSN turning moment was Brilz escaping the guillotine then Lil Nog getting out of the guillotine three times in a row...


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Brilz only got 1 takedown and reversed just once, nog took him down, 1 submission attempt, i think 2 reversals and clearly won the standup. Nog was more aggressive, in the 1st rd, brilz showed that he can hang with a highly ranked lhw, he won alot of fans with that performance maybe next time he can win the fight


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Close fight, but I ultimately thought the decision was wrong. I had Brilz winning the first 2 rounds fairly convincingly, and then the 3rd was very close. Brilz did excellently using his wrestling and timing his takedowns. He actually landed a couple of significant power shots on the feet too. I had him winning 29-28, but it was a close fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I had it 29-28 for Brilz also. And I'm a biast mofo with Lil Nog. He didn't look great this fight. Though I am glad he got the nod, I feel sorry for Brilz as he had the performance of his career.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep, I had it 29-28 for Brilz but it happens, a lot of judging is down to perception so until the scoring system gets sorted, it's inevitable IMO.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I had the first going to nog because Brillz only got 1 takedown and essentially did zero damage.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Brilz won that fight. Shocked at how poor nog looked....


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

*lil nog vs brilz*

all i can say is wtf?? brilz won that fight hands down. he rocked nog dominated him on the ground. i guess nog is a money maker for dana and co.:confused03::confused03:


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

put this in the official thread please.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought it was a great fight, and I don't think it was quite as controversial as most do, though I do think Brilz did enough to get the nod. Either way, he did enough to gain a lot of fan support. The UFC would be foolish not to resign him.

I did find myself wondering two things.

One, Brilz looked kind of soft at 205. I wonder if he could make 185?

Two, I'm wondering if we will see a video about this fight from those young Gracie brothers... the ones who did the video for Hardy/GSP... I think that would be pretty cool.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> put this in the official thread please.


aye aye skippah.:confused03:


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

all i can say is wtf?? brilz won that fight hands down. he rocked nog dominated him on the ground. i guess nog is a money maker for dana and co.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Because, you know, Dana White pays off the Athletic Commission, the referees, and the judges, none of whom are under his direct employee. I get tired of reading this... it's a completely separate entity from the UFC. If there's a bad officiating call, or a bad judgement call, you blame the state, not Dana White. It really is a simple concept, but what should I expect in this modern era of fandom, where the KO artist is King, and 'fans' have zero interest in learning about the organizations outside of what they see on television. I know it's a going rumor, and some suspect it to be like Pride, with back door dealings, mafias, and bribery, but I've my serious doubts that Dana White would risk a billion dollar enterprise by paying off judges so that he might create stars, especially when stars so often create themselves in this line of work. Not to mention... how do you account for one screw-job, yet countless other proper calls against more 'marketable' individuals?

This 'Dana has everyone in his back pocket' malarkey has to stop. It's a baseless assertion. Bad judging? I've not seen the fight, so I can't say. But I do know that bad judging comes down to bad judges, and not Dana White.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

brilz did well, but I hate looking at him, listening to him, and watching him fight. I hope he does not stay on the main card just for the sake of entertainment.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

bmo37 said:


> I'm going with they gave it to him because of his last name and hes more marketable


Thats is the only reason why. How could you see it any other way? At least Brilz is the peoples champion over Lil Nog now.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I had this one 2 rounds to 1 for Brilz. Too bad for him he had to get caught up in this kind of political scoring. It can be devastaing to a fighter's future and he's got great potential. I do see him as a middleweight, though, since he is a very small LH. He was too much for Lil' Nog in this fight!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Political scoring? This was the best fight of the night very close. Nog still took it.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep, best fight of the night for sure but still I saw it 29 - 28 for Brilz. Bisping's fight was pretty good too but I don't get any pleasure out seeing Bisping win.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

It was a poor decision.

Britz punched above his weight tonight.. but it needs to be said Nog looked lackluster in comparison to the Kane fight, he looked like he was having a hard time pulling the trigger. Looked terrified of takedowns, didnt close the distance at all and threw minimal kicks.

Very disappointing performance for Nog, but always good seeing a massive underdog fight his ass off and unofficially beat a top 10 LHW.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Personally I think it's obvious that Britz won the second and Nog won the 3rd. So the split decision was decided on the first round. The first round was very even striking and although Britz got 1/2 takedowns he lost position very quickly through good sweeps and I think thats what gave nog the win.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Brilz deserved the win but it's not a loss. I can see why they would score it for Nog it wasn't a horrible robbery. But eitherway it showed us who Brilz is and the dude is going to pick up a following now. 

The dude has some amazing potential if he can get into better shape and maybe even find a solid camp like Greg Jacksons. Brilz could possibly do big things in the future if he put's some more effort into it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I scored it a draw. Rounds 2 and 3 are obvious, so it boils down to round 1.

Round 1 was really nobody's round. Brilz wasn't doing anything on the ground but he got the takedowns, and Nog was easily ahead in the standup landing several knees and jabs: 10-10, although I can see it scored for Nog because of damage. If you leave octagon control out of it (which I've been pleading for since I don't know when) it's an easy 10-9 for Nog, so I find myself agreeing with the decision.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I think a split decision was correct in this fight. 

Rd 1 was pretty close. But I gave the advantage to Nog. 
Rd 2 was obvious Brilz, but Nog did rally a bit late.
Rd 3 was almost all Nog, he used superior striking techniques and it looked as though Brilz gassed, limiting his ability to takedown and control Nog. 

Good fight all in all. Brilz could have had it possibly if he had kept his wind in 3. Another round like 2 and it would have been an awesome upset, though even as it was it was close! I think Nog has a ways to go before he's even close to title contention. 3-4 more fights at least before the title opportunity rumor mill should start spinning IMO.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I was really disappointed with lil nog in this fight. My stream cut out just after 1 judge for nog 1 for brilz, and I was certain brilz would take it. Stuff happens and I was rooting for nog, but this was anything but a loss for brilz. I couldnt tell you who he was before last night, but now.. I wanna see him fight again and I remember the name.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> Two, I'm wondering if we will see a video about this fight from those young Gracie brothers... the ones who did the video for Hardy/GSP... I think that would be pretty cool.


That would be cool, but I'm not sure what they'd be talking about. Brilz's guillotine didn't work because it was never that tight with mostly only one arm around the neck. When he put his other arm in Nog had butterflies in which kept the sub from getting too tight. And Nog's subs didn't work because subs don't work if you let go of them. :thumb02:


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Because, you know, Dana White pays off the Athletic Commission, the referees, and the judges, none of whom are under his direct employee. I get tired of reading this... it's a completely separate entity from the UFC. If there's a bad officiating call, or a bad judgement call, you blame the state, not Dana White. It really is a simple concept, but what should I expect in this modern era of fandom, where the KO artist is King, and 'fans' have zero interest in learning about the organizations outside of what they see on television. I know it's a going rumor, and some suspect it to be like Pride, with back door dealings, mafias, and bribery, but I've my serious doubts that Dana White would risk a billion dollar enterprise by paying off judges so that he might create stars, especially when stars so often create themselves in this line of work. Not to mention... how do you account for one screw-job, yet countless other proper calls against more 'marketable' individuals?
> 
> This 'Dana has everyone in his back pocket' malarkey has to stop. It's a baseless assertion. Bad judging? I've not seen the fight, so I can't say. But I do know that bad judging comes down to bad judges, and not Dana White.


You get tired of reading it but then why respond? Plus your response is based on NOT watching the match? tsk tsk. 

The fight was a robbery. These are ONLY 3 round fights; so it is IMPERATIVE to judge highly accurately as there are not rounds that should go "either way." However, in this fight, it was a clear robbery. Brilz dominated on the ground the first two rounds. The third round was a "hmmm MAYBE give it to Nog." I said to my wife that this was a clear win for Brilz, but Nog was CLEARLY being hyped before this fight as the "next big thing." 

You are correct that the refs are from governing bodies outside of UFC/Zuffa Entertainment. However, that does not mean they are not influenced by people inside the UFC, people that have vested interest in UFC/Zuffa, or betters that have insane amounts of money. So to say that bribery/strong-arm tactics would not be POSSIBLE is baseless. This is a SPORT and there is corruption in every single one (based on gambling); so why think that it would not be in a sport that is damn near monopolizing the MMA market? Not trying to be rude but you didn't even watch the fight.... Watch the fight; then discuss this.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I gave Rogerio the last round, but I was really surprised that Brilz didn't get the two first rounds. But he seemed happy with a close split decision loss and cheers from the crowd.:laugh: And he got the fight of the night money too. And I got my vBookie points.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I scored it a draw. Rounds 2 and 3 are obvious, so it boils down to round 1.
> 
> Round 1 was really nobody's round. Brilz wasn't doing anything on the ground but he got the takedowns, and Nog was easily ahead in the standup landing several knees and jabs: 10-10, although I can see it scored for Nog because of damage. If you leave octagon control out of it (which I've been pleading for since I don't know when) it's an easy 10-9 for Nog, so I find myself agreeing with the decision.


Yeah I would have no problem with this goin to a draw.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Probably the worst decision I've seen this year, and Lil Nog looked extremely unimpressive. All 13 people at my house last night thought it went to Brilz.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Left it up to the judges - Brillz clearly edged the fight in all phases including submission attempts. It is what it is.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

3rd round Nog dominated, he had him in the crucifix at one point, reversed nearly every takedown, it was a real nice display of his skills. Brilz took the 2nd round, you can't really argue that, but he didn't dominate Nog. 1st round I wasn't paying attention lol, but from the sound of it it was either real close, or Brilz won it. 

Brilz was very impressive tonight. He took the fight with minimal time to train too, imagine if he had time to train properly.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope Brilz gets showered by money and love by Dana and J. Silva for that performance. Ballsy to step up against a huge name like Li'l Nog and actually beating him even though judges screwed him over.
Lets see Brilz vs. Rampage next, the guy proved he can handle some tougher competion already!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

daveh98 said:


> You get tired of reading it but then why respond? Plus your response is based on NOT watching the match? tsk tsk.
> 
> The fight was a robbery. These are ONLY 3 round fights; so it is IMPERATIVE to judge highly accurately as there are not rounds that should go "either way." However, in this fight, it was a clear robbery. Brilz dominated on the ground the first two rounds. The third round was a "hmmm MAYBE give it to Nog." I said to my wife that this was a clear win for Brilz, but Nog was CLEARLY being hyped before this fight as the "next big thing."
> 
> You are correct that the refs are from governing bodies outside of UFC/Zuffa Entertainment. However, that does not mean they are not influenced by people inside the UFC, people that have vested interest in UFC/Zuffa, or betters that have insane amounts of money. So to say that bribery/strong-arm tactics would not be POSSIBLE is baseless. This is a SPORT and there is corruption in every single one (based on gambling); so why think that it would not be in a sport that is damn near monopolizing the MMA market? Not trying to be rude but you didn't even watch the fight.... Watch the fight; then discuss this.


What are you even going on about? I don't have to watch the fight to talk about whether or not the UFC is corrupt and/or the judges are in Dana's back pocket. I'm almost certain, given what I've read, that the decision was highway robbery... but why must I see this fight to touch upon how the Athletic Commission is a separate entity, or how I doubt Dana is a shady businessman? Like seeing said fight is going to all of a sudden prove to be a revelation that Dana White is bribing people on the side? No... all it's going to illustrate to me is that a poor decision was made. I can touch upon this whole bribery/back pocket concept without seeing the fight, because it's a general idea/topic that has been circulating for ages now... why you'd think otherwise is beyond me. I saw Machida vs. Rua... there... I guess now I'm 'qualified' to speak my mind on the issue. :confused03:

The whole 'if you're tried, don't respond' response is a cliche. That I'm sick of it doesn't mean I won't respond to it or point out the flaws in such thinking. Try and be a little more creative next time. As for the rest... I guess we're both arguing on baseless grounds. You could never prove to me that UFC is bribing the judges. And I could never prove to you that they aren't. Like I said, however, how do we account for the hundreds of other decisions that have gone against the more popular and marketable fighter? Oh, yeah... Jardine proved to be a massive success, so I can see why Dana paid off the judges to decide in his favour against Chuck. Oh, wait. Sorry... I guess I'm just not one of those paranoid conspiracy theorists. Human error, however...


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL at robbery and Brilz dominating on the ground.

Nog swept him almost most of the times they went to the ground, some times even instantly.

The first round Brilz did next to nothing on the ground, and Rogerio clearly won the stand-up exchanges.

Round two Brilz took it with that guillotine attempt and good ground work, there's no denying that.

Round 3 it was Nogueira who shined on the ground and made the round his.


So its 19-19 plus the first round which could be given to Brilz if you are putting a huge emphasis on scoring top position, but it was a round more likely to go to Nog IMO, and seemingly two of the judges agreed. But that's the kind of round that makes you wish that UFC judges gave more 10-10 rounds.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I saw Lil Nog Took rounds 1 & 2 the first one could have gone to Brilz but it was leaning more so to Nog. Seeing how Nog was suppose to beat this guy instantly this may be something the audience and fans are using to analyze this fight because if u look at it like that then yeah Brilz won seeing how he did things he wasn't suppose to.


----------



## mmawizkid69 (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree that Brilz won the fight. I thought he won 2 rounds hands down and 1 close one. However he left it up to the judges. Lil Nog did not look very good though. But he is 1 tough mofo. Even though Brilz lost Dana will definitely gice him some good fights


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

boney said:


> all i can say is wtf?? brilz won that fight hands down. he rocked nog dominated him on the ground. i guess nog is a money maker for dana and co.:confused03::confused03:


Definitely, I hate fights like this where a lesser known guy gets fucked over because he may not be a big draw in terms of money, fans etc.
Let him continue to beat the big names and he soon will.
He landed some big shots, generally had the better of the striking and almost had Nog in a tight guillotine.

Ok, it may have been a crap lil Nog performance, but Brillz may have just had the performance of his life, and you have to give credit where credit is due.

I just hope he gets a second chance at a big name at least after this good showing.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I am no judge, just a simple fan, and i agree the fight was very close, but a will have to say, i would have given it to Brilz. Very very close. In a 100 points scoring system, something like 53-47...something like that.
I liked Brilz in this fight. Came in this fight prepared and didn't show no fear, or hesitance. He has some great fight in for the future.
As for Nog, i am kinda dissapointed. Or.....i don't know how to put it.
I would say, we were a little fooled by his performance against Cane. After that fight, many people agreed, he is a beast at LHW, because he made such quick work of Cane. I was impressed by that also, but...let's just say after seing Cane losing to Diabate, i am not impressed by Nog's win against Cane.
the majority agreed, Nog would pick apart Brilz with his striking, but Brilz managed to hold his ground much better than i thought.
I think there is a fight against a TOP 10 fighter for Nog coming next. After his 2 fights in the UFC, i think there are some mixed opinions about his permonces so far.
I realy regret he couldn't fight Forrest. Who knows: maybe he would have made quick work out of Forrest. Or not! 
Actualy, if a think twice. I wish Nog would face Forrest next. Or, Thiago Silva, Rampage??


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> What are you even going on about? I don't have to watch the fight to talk about whether or not the UFC is corrupt and/or the judges are in Dana's back pocket. I'm almost certain, given what I've read, that the decision was highway robbery... but why must I see this fight to touch upon how the Athletic Commission is a separate entity, or how I doubt Dana is a shady businessman? Like seeing said fight is going to all of a sudden prove to be a revelation that Dana White is bribing people on the side? No... all it's going to illustrate to me is that a poor decision was made. I can touch upon this whole bribery/back pocket concept without seeing the fight, because it's a general idea/topic that has been circulating for ages now... why you'd think otherwise is beyond me. I saw Machida vs. Rua... there... I guess now I'm 'qualified' to speak my mind on the issue. :confused03:
> 
> The whole 'if you're tried, don't respond' response is a cliche. That I'm sick of it doesn't mean I won't respond to it or point out the flaws in such thinking. Try and be a little more creative next time. As for the rest... I guess we're both arguing on baseless grounds. You could never prove to me that UFC is bribing the judges. And I could never prove to you that they aren't. Like I said, however, how do we account for the hundreds of other decisions that have gone against the more popular and marketable fighter? Oh, yeah... Jardine proved to be a massive success, so I can see why Dana paid off the judges to decide in his favour against Chuck. Oh, wait. Sorry... I guess I'm just not one of those paranoid conspiracy theorists. Human error, however...


The irony is that you are tired of people thinking it is a conspiracy but cannot prove that it is; or isn't. I cannot prove that it is or isn't either. Either way; you are doing what you are "tired of"....just from the other end. 

The fact remains that sports are corrupted; as any major multi-million/billion dollar business is; to some point. In fight sports; it is the SCORING. Always has; always will be. Listen, I didn't really mean to sound curt in my post and realize I was. We both post pretty valid stuff on here and I guess I am conceding to disagree when I have very little doubt in my mind that the UFC is corrupted by some vested interest. Which interest; I don't know. However I have been a fighter and fight fan for awhile and realize the nature of business and sports betting.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This fight was not a robbery. People need to go back and watch it again. Nog swept Brilz plenty of times when Brilz got the takedown and Nog was winning the striking altogether in my opinion. I can see how some people can think that Brilz one the fight, but it could have just as easily gone to Nog.

It seems like everytime there is a close fight, whoever loses is considered to have been robbed...


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This fight was not a robbery. People need to go back and watch it again. Nog swept Brilz plenty of times when Brilz got the takedown and Nog was winning the striking altogether in my opinion. I can see how some people can think that Brilz one the fight, but it could have just as easily gone to Nog.
> 
> It seems like everytime there is a close fight, whoever loses is considered to have been robbed...


No its a robbery when everyone in the room after the fight was over saying wow Brilz pulled off the upset and listening to the garbage results from the judges. 

Nog swept Brilz, so what, Brilz took him down, nailed him with a bunch of shots and Nog swept to get to his feet (i.e. equivalent of getting back up). Outside of the first minute and change where Nog hit a nice knee and punch he did not accomplish jack in the remaining first 2 rounds. 

Brilz had the aggression and Octagon control not to mention probably more strikes on the ground. Nog was on the bottom for a good chunk of Rd 1 and did get hit fairly often down there. Brilz was not koscheck LNPing the guy down there.

This decision was on par with Hamill Bisping and we all know how bad that call was


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well first off again Nog won the fight, plain and simple. A sweep is different in terms of scoring, it not only changes the judging criteria, but it also allows the person doing the sweep a dominant position. Whenever Brilz was advancing or holding a dominant position it was because nog put him there, the takedowns from brilz werent very dynamic, he did make nog look poorly by achieving them. Nog was also preparing to fight another opponent as well, in forrest, neither of them had enough time to properly train for each other.

Lil Nog is not a huge draw for the ufc, because if he was then why was his fight shown second, and why did mike russow end up with a higher billing than him.

When discussing a fighter being robbed, this is not an example, look at the scoring in penn-edgar because that is what true robbery is


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I thought he was robbed but its no conspiracy, its just the same thing its always been ineffective use of the ten point must system.

Cant believe anyone would think its due to corruption. :confused03:


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I thought he was robbed but its no conspiracy, its just the same thing its always been ineffective use of the ten point must system.
> 
> Cant believe anyone would think its due to corruption. :confused03:


Well first it was Machida, then it was Silva and now Li'l Nog. Maybe Blackhouse is really bribing the judges! 
(kidding obviously, but people are suspecing conspiracy theories with even less evidence. xD)


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

That was, hands down, one of the worst decisions I've ever seen in MMA. Brilz had Nog on the back foot for the majority of that fight, he rocked him with punches a few times and took him down several times, username woman taled about Nog's sweeps? Granted he swept and transitioned well at times, but so did Brilz. Plain and simple Brilz did way more then Nog in that fight. And no conspiracy? Don't be so sure, Brilz was meant to be a 'gimme' for Nog while Forrest recovered and they could get a better fight for the PPV, if Nog lost that fight then all of a sudden his initially scheduled fight against Forrest seems a little pointless. Not saying it was a conspiracy outright, but Nog losing that wouldn't help the UFC at all. But anyway, it isn't the first time that the judges got something completely and utterly wrong, so no surprise there. Brilz may not have got the win but he got a shed load of new fans.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

usernamewoman said:


> Well first off again Nog won the fight, plain and simple. A sweep is different in terms of scoring, it not only changes the judging criteria, but it also allows the person doing the sweep a dominant position. *Whenever Brilz was advancing or holding a dominant position it was because nog put him there*, the takedowns from brilz werent very dynamic, he did make nog look poorly by achieving them. Nog was also preparing to fight another opponent as well, in forrest, neither of them had enough time to properly train for each other.
> 
> Lil Nog is not a huge draw for the ufc, because if he was then why was his fight shown second, and why did mike russow end up with a higher billing than him.
> 
> When discussing a fighter being robbed, this is not an example, look at the scoring in penn-edgar because that is what true robbery is



Huh? Nog trying to sweep and Brilz using the opporunity to pass guard is not considered Nog putting him in side control. The lack of credit your giving Brilz is mind boggling. That is like saying any Brilz should get credit for any shots Nog landed standing since he is the better wrestler and was obviously allowing Nog to punch him in the face when he could have taken him down. Come on now


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I just re-watched it...wow Brilz got fn robbed...Lil Nog took the last round but come on Brilz schooled him the second and I think he got the better of round 1....this was the worst decision I have ever seen hands down. Lil Nog couldnt answer the single leg of Brilz and was almost finished a couple times with that right hook. I think we will be seeing great things from Mr Brilz in the his next few fights


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This fight was not a robbery. People need to go back and watch it again. Nog swept Brilz plenty of times when Brilz got the takedown and *Nog was winning the striking altogether in my opinion*. I can see how some people can think that Brilz one the fight, but it could have just as easily gone to Nog.
> 
> It seems like everytime there is a close fight, whoever loses is considered to have been robbed...


I thought it was close but fightermetric has Brilz beating Nog in the stand up. (I don`t think they are even 90% reliable but that is a different story) Brilz got numerous takedowns, GnP. That is the difference maker that wins him the fight. The second round was fairly close but you can`t ignore that guillotine and the fact Nog spent over a minute of a five minute round desperately trying to defend against that.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Insane the lack of credit Brilz is getting from some people...I picked Lil Nog to win but Brilz won that fight


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This fight was not a robbery. People need to go back and watch it again. Nog swept Brilz plenty of times when Brilz got the takedown and Nog was winning the striking altogether in my opinion. I can see how some people can think that Brilz one the fight, but it could have just as easily gone to Nog.
> 
> It seems like everytime there is a close fight, whoever loses is considered to have been robbed...


Upon your advice I did go and watch the fight again. However, watching it with a more critical eye than I first did live I am now convinced more than ever that this was Brilz's fight.

I still give him two rounds to Nog's one (rnd 1 and 2 to Brilz). I gave Nog a very slight edge on the striking overall in the fight but gameplan implementation and overall fight control goes to Brilz. This was not a poor performance by Nog, it was fight control by Brilz. Nog was not prepared to deal with Brilz. As for the sweeps, agreed, Nog swept him a few times but so did Brilz. I gave the edge there to Nog but again only slightly.

While I did give round 3 to Nog it was not as dominant as I first thought. Brilz made a very impressive move to get out of a crucifix and gain top control. Don;t forget he was fighting Nog, highly touted to be one of the best in the BJJ game!

Finally, while I did not score it that way, one could make an argument for a 10-8 round in the second which would make it a 29 - 27 fight for Brilz. I still score it 29 - 28 Brilz.

Some guys are referring to corruption, that's a severe accusation as it implies deep rooted ties among judges, commissions and promoters. What we have here is political. UFC wants to see a Rua vs Nog fight to promote the UFC south of the border and they were highly expecting a clear win from Nog so the judges didn't see the fight from a purely unbiased vantage point.

Too bad for Brilz.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

It really sucks for Brilz...but if he keeps up with this he will be back and I think he will get that win back from Nog


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Guys, you don't really believe that this was a worse decision than Shogun-Machida I, or Bisping -Hamill? I'll re-watch the fight again, but you make it seem it wasn't even close.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Heres the link...And yes I do believe that lol 
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Jason_Brilz_vs_Antonio_Rogerio_Nogueira_UFC_114?vid=10011111&tid=100


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I can see how and why Nog could possibly of gotten the nod. But even I, a huge lil Nog fan scored the fight 29-28 Brilz.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Even though Brilz lost the decision he didnt lose in the long run like Joe said "Brilz got the call put his balls in a wheel barrel and showed up to fight" This prooved he is willing to put it on the line no matter who he is standing up against across the octagon.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont think it was a bad decision, was very close fight, and you have to give a lot of credit to Brilz on this one, he does have an impressive record and he just proved he can compete at a higher level than he has previously been given the chance to.

Rounds 2 and 3 where fairly obvious, both 10/9 rounds 2nd to Brilz, 3rd to Nog.

Round one there was a lot of judges perception at stake to call that round, Nog controlled the stand up, Brilz had the best of the ground game, nether fighter had a real telling moment that came close to ending the fight, the take downs where huge but where not progressed on to define total control of the round, and 60% of the round was on the feet where Nog had all the control in round one and was the only fighter landing shots, only thing Brilz had to offer in that round in terms of aggression was been able to eat a number of legs kicks before turn them into take downs. Very close but I would of scored the round 10/9 Nog.

I think that the fact that Jason Brilz exceeded everyone's expectations in this fight maybe clouding some opinions, but Nog was a fair winner of a very close fight.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.bjpenn.com/video/jason-brilz-happy-with-114

Pretty good interview with Brilz...Great guy very down to earth...The only thing is a comment he made about how much he wants to fight....I know its not a big deal but he needs to strike while the iron is hot and he said he is in no hurry to get back in there and fight.."maybe around December" is when he said he might take another fight


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

People don't realize that for every take down Lil Nog swept em and attempted submissions and vice versa. Therefore in my books it negates any of that because no damage was done. It then falls on strikes on the feet, ground, control of the octagon, and aggression. It was close, very close.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought that Brilz could have gotten the decision, but I don't think it was an absolutely terrible decision. I think that Bisping/Hamill was much worse than this.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Sometime I like to look at the fight from the opposite perspective: I think if Nog had put in the performance that Brilz did there would be no controversy. We probably would all have more readily accepted the decision. An if that is the case than why is the opposite not also acceptable?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think this was a worse decision than Machida/Shogun 1 for sure. The reason it really bugs me though is in all honesty beating Little Nog may be the biggest thing that Brilz accomplishes in the sport and that was taken away from him. At 34 Brilz is not a young up and comer. Its now or never time for him and his biggest accomplishment was stolen from him and he will just be a another footnote on Nogs record. Bisping and Hammill were young up and comers,this is a verteran who really has not left his mark on the sport losing that opportunity.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think this was a worse decision than Machida/Shogun 1 for sure. The reason it really bugs me though is in all honesty beating Little Nog may be the biggest thing that Brilz accomplishes in the sport and that was taken away from him. At 34 Brilz is not a young up and comer. Its now or never time for him and his biggest accomplishment was stolen from him and he will just be a another footnote on Nogs record. Bisping and Hammill were young up and comers,this is a verteran who really has not left his mark on the sport losing that opportunity.


But, Macihda defeated Shogun with a unanimous decision! This was split so it looks like somewhat more fair result...


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> *People don't realize that for every take down Lil Nog swept em and attempted submissions and vice versa. Therefore in my books it negates any of that because no damage was done*. It then falls on strikes on the feet, ground, control of the octagon, and aggression. It was close, very close.


How anyone can say what occurred in the ground was even for the first 2 rounds is beyond me. Hey look a sweep followed by nothing or a sweep and getting caught in a deep guillotine and having to concede top position to get out. Oh yeah Lil Nog was well on par with Brilz on the ground :confused02:

Go look at the ground strikes for the first 2 rounds and say Nog did not get tooled down there. Nog def had the stand up but he didnt do much up there and got tooled on the ground.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

rezin said:


> How anyone can say what occurred in the ground was even for the first 2 rounds is beyond me. Hey look a sweep followed by nothing or a sweep and getting caught in a deep guillotine and having to concede top position to get out. Oh yeah Lil Nog was well on par with Brilz on the ground :confused02:
> 
> Go look at the ground strikes for the first 2 rounds and say Nog did not get tooled down there. Nog def had the stand up but he didnt do much up there and got tooled on the ground.


I am not surprised that the judges scored a sweep that led to nothing. They do the same things with takedowns that lead to nothing. They are essentially the same thing. Not saying that Brilz did nothing with his takedowns, just saying that the judging of ground fighting has always been kinda jacked up.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am not surprised that the judges scored a sweep that led to nothing. They do the same things with takedowns that lead to nothing. They are essentially the same thing. Not saying that Brilz did nothing with his takedowns, just saying that the judging of ground fighting has always been kinda jacked up.


Great post! A sweep that leads to nothing is a change of position to your benefit, same with the takedown that leads to nothing.:thumbsup:


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

why is a takedown scored so highly amongst the people posting here, in the first brilz wasnt able to hold onto any dominant position for a great period of time, and when advancing was easily swept. Brilz overall in the first did not do enough to win it. dont forget nog did more damage standing, and attempted a submission in the first. Brilz fought a great fight, and stepped up to take on a very dangerous opponent, all credit should go to him for doing so. He took it to a decision where mostly everybody had written him off, even the ufc itself


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

And Yves does it again. I got pissed to hear in the post interview with Brilz that when the ref touched his back he started to losen the guillotin because he thought the ref stopped the fight. Yves should learn to _either_ stop or stay the hell out.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am not surprised that the judges scored a sweep that led to nothing. They do the same things with takedowns that lead to nothing. They are essentially the same thing. Not saying that Brilz did nothing with his takedowns, just saying that the judging of ground fighting has always been kinda jacked up.


A sweep that leads to nothing and a takedown that leads to nothing are completely different. One is an offensive maneuverer the other defensive. The fact you need to sweep means your in the disadvantaged position already. That is like saying you should get as much credit for avoiding a punch as landing one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> A sweep that leads to nothing and a takedown that leads to nothing are completely different. One is an offensive maneuverer the other defensive. The fact you need to sweep means your in the disadvantaged position already. That is like saying you should get as much credit for avoiding a punch as landing one.


I disagree. A takedown that leads to nothing still leaves you in a dominant position. The same goes for a sweep. A sweep that leads to nothing will still leave someone in a dominant position. Honestly, I don't think that either of these should be held that high when it comes to scoring, I am just saying that this was my reasoning when thinking about how the judges could score sweeps like this.


----------



## ScouseMMAfan (Jan 7, 2010)

Nog won face it rounds 1 an 2 the sweeps edged it out for nog in round 1.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Honestly i was hoping the judges did give it to nog, just so i could see this shitstorm fly. However i do think the decision made sense, champions rules in this, Big Name vs Nobody -rd 3 big name -round 2 nobody -round 1 ???? becomes big name since he wasnt beaten.


----------

